# Body slots



## Diomeneus (Dec 12, 2007)

Where can I find out all the different body slots for equipment? I have the body slots affinity chart of even it says that some of them are duplicates for different affinities on the same slot

Body Slot  (from the body slot affinities chart, obviously not the correct overall body slots)
Headband, helmet 	
Hat 	
Phylactery 	
Eye lenses, goggles 	
Cloak, cape, mantle 	
Amulet, brooch, medallion,necklace, periapt, scarab 	
Robe 	
Shirt 	
Vest, vestment 	
Bracers 	
Bracelets 	
Gloves 	
Gauntlets 	
Belt 	
Boots


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2007)

HERE
*  One headband, hat, helmet, or phylactery on the head
    * One pair of eye lenses or goggles on or over the eyes
    * One amulet, brooch, medallion, necklace, periapt, or scarab around the neck
    * One vest, vestment, or shirt on the torso
    * One robe or suit of armor on the body (over a vest, vestment, or shirt)
    * One belt around the waist (over a robe or suit of armor)
    * One cloak, cape, or mantle around the shoulders (over a robe or suit of armor)
    * One pair of bracers or bracelets on the arms or wrists
    * One glove, pair of gloves, or pair of gauntlets on the hands
    * One ring on each hand (or two rings on one hand)
    * One pair of boots or shoes on the feet


----------

